# Tell me a lie...



## Road Guy (May 12, 2016)

My favorite part of the day is when I get home from work and then get to hear every F'n detail about my life partners day at work 

:thankyou:


----------



## Dleg (May 12, 2016)

I'm so busy I don't have time to spam in threads like this!!!


----------



## P-E (May 12, 2016)

I can't wait to go back to NJ


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 12, 2016)

I'm really happy that I just sit at my desk and "log hours" in my limited time before a major international move.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 12, 2016)

I'm really enjoying my job. It's has lots of growth opportunity and the ability to put my education to good use. I really feel like I'm making a difference in the world.


----------



## scatsob (May 13, 2016)

Wow, me too.  I love my job and do TONS of engineering.


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2016)

AWS Codes are clear, concise, and cost effective.


----------



## roadwreck (May 13, 2016)

I am an upbeat person.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 13, 2016)

My wife makes me perform too much!!


----------



## kevo_55 (May 13, 2016)

I love being at work on a Friday!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 13, 2016)

I love correcting everyone else's mistakes!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 13, 2016)

I LOVE chocolate!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2016)

I love that I get to spend almost 3 hours each work day sitting on a bus/train going to/from work.  A 12 hour day to complete a 9hr shift is awesome.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2016)

^^^ I'm really bummed that today is the last day I get to do it too.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 13, 2016)

I really missed not having to deal with cold weather this past winter.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 13, 2016)

I really think architects don't get enough credit for role in a project.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 13, 2016)

Sustaining engineering work spurs me on to greatness.


----------



## P-E (May 13, 2016)

I'm not having a beer tonight.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 13, 2016)

I'm not looking forward to flying to the end of the Aleutian Chain for work next week.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2016)

I'm really going to miss snow.


----------



## thekzieg (May 13, 2016)

I wish I was at work today.


----------



## akwooly (May 13, 2016)

I hate my job.


----------



## DuckFlats (May 13, 2016)

I accidentally drank all the beer


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 16, 2016)

I love performing three job functions!


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 16, 2016)

"Value engineering" has really improved all the projects it was used on.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 16, 2016)

I love coming to work on Monday mornings!


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2016)

I'm totally not bored at work today.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 16, 2016)

I can't wait to pick up my daughter from her after school program today.


----------



## Dleg (May 16, 2016)

I can't wait to talk to my teenage daughter after work today.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 16, 2016)

Six Sigma Certifications are really relevant in highly engineered design projects.


----------



## thekzieg (May 17, 2016)

I don't have enough to do at work.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (May 17, 2016)

the more senior engineer in my group teaches me a lot, does more and definitely deserves getting paid more


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 18, 2016)

I have missed being at work the last few days. I also enjoy going through the house getting ready for this move.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 19, 2016)

I hate golfing, fishing and drinking beer.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 20, 2016)

I get to leave work early today.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 20, 2016)

Really bummed today is my last day of work in the US.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 20, 2016)

I really can't wait until Monday, weekends are such a drag.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 20, 2016)

I'm so motivated to work right now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 20, 2016)

I'm super glad I'm NOT having a CAB right now.


----------



## Road Guy (May 20, 2016)

I plan to ride my bike to work on bike to work day. (&amp; not just sign up to get the free t-shirt)


----------



## snickerd3 (May 23, 2016)

Mondays are the BEST day of the week!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 2, 2016)

So awesome when your flight gets cancelled out-right.  Thanks Texas.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 5, 2016)

I love all this rain and flooding. I get to expand on my pet snake collection, and especially love my new water moccasins!


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 31, 2016)

I had  a wonderful start of the day.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2016)

I hate it when the old timers come around


----------



## envirotex (Nov 1, 2016)

I love the middle seat on an airplane.


----------



## Baconator (Nov 1, 2016)

I love the Middle East


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 1, 2016)

I voted for Hillary.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 2, 2016)

I think beer is disgusting.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm really annoyed that it's a three day weekend this weekend. And next. What the hell.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 22, 2016)

RG just sold EB to Zuckerburg for 100 million, and I get a 1% commission.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm really really excited to be on duty for the next 5 days.


----------



## User1 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm so glad it's not Friday!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 22, 2016)

It just warms my heart to be writing up this novel length comment letter for a horribly written document.

oh, wait.....this was the tell a lie thread.  Never mind then, that was the truth,


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 22, 2016)

We are having strippers at our company Christmas party!!!


----------



## User1 (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm not rehearsing to be part of a flash mob right now 

View attachment 9116


----------



## Exengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

I wish I was back in the derelict, obsolete engineering field I graduated in.


----------



## redrum (Feb 15, 2017)

selling those scentsy oils taking off?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2017)

Can't wait until I can move back to the US.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2017)

We sure hope another 10 million butt hurt libs don't follow your lead!!!


----------



## User1 (Apr 17, 2017)

I didn't forget.


----------



## Supe (Apr 18, 2017)

I am so happy to be at work right now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 21, 2017)

Sure wish it was Monday.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 21, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sure wish it was Monday.


that's not even worthy of a lie!

I wish I had more work to do


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm really upset that I won't be shoveling snow this winter.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 6, 2017)

I'm so happy that my two brat kids woke up early on the weekend.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 6, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> I'm so happy that my two brat kids woke up early on the weekend.


Does that mean you're on babysitting duty then?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 6, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Does that mean you're on babysitting duty then?


No. It means I love sleeping on the couch when everyone is awake.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 6, 2017)

I love working Saturdays.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc (May 6, 2017)

Go Colts!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2017)

I invited my 16 year ild

out to the Mexican  place because I like hewas company 1 not so she can be the designated driver


----------

